# "فراشة نابولا" تلتهب في الفضاء.. وصورها تثير دهشة "ناسا"



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*"فراشة نابولا" تلتهب في الفضاء.. وصورها تثير دهشة "ناسا"






-- التقط تلسكوب "هابل" الفضائي بكاميراته الجديدة مجموعة متنوعة من الصور لمجرات ومجموعات شمسية نائية، ظهرت خلالها تفاصيل وألوان وأشكال أثارت دهشة العلماء، الذين شعروا بأن نتائج التحديث الذي خضع له التلسكوب بالفضاء الخارجي كانت أفضل من المتوقع.

وأجمع معظم الذين شاهدوا الصور على أن مشاهد سديم نابولا، الذي يطلق عليه البعض أيضاً اسم "فراشة نابولا" بسبب شكله، هي الأكثر غرابة، خاصة مع الحرارة الفائقة التي تلهب أطرافه بسبب غازات تحيط بنجم ميت يتوسط السديم.


وتعتقد وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية أن حرارة الغاز عند أطرافه تفوق 36 ألف درجة، وتنتقل السحب الغازية فيه بسرعة 600 ألف ميل في الساعة، بما يمكنها مثلاً من قطع المسافة بين الأرض والقمر خلال 24 دقيقة.

وقال أد. ويلير، المدير المساعد لناسا خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده للتعليق على الصور: "ما من شك أننا نشهد الانطلاقة الجديدة لهابل،" مضيفاً أن سديم نابولا يبعد عن الأرض بقرابة مليوني سنة ضوئية.

وفي الإطار عينه، شرح بوب أوكونول، مدير القسم المسؤول عن متابعة كاميرات هابل، أنه تم استغلال قدرات التنقية الخاصة بالعدسات لعزل الضوء القادم من مختلف العناصر، بحيث ظهر غاز الهيدروجين باللون الأحمر، بينما تلوّن الأوكسجين بالأزرق.


ولفت أوكونول إلى أن هذه التقنية استخدمت أيضاً في تصوير نجوم ومجموعات شمسية بعيدة، التي تفاوتت ألوانها ما بين الذهبي والأحمر والأزرق بتفاوت شدة الحرارة التي تطلقها.

يذكر أن "هابل" سيبقى في الفضاء لخمس سنوات جديدة بعد التحسينات التي أدخلت عليه، وذلك من خلال رحلة جريئة نفذتها "الناسا،" وتمكن رواد الفضاء عبرها من إصلاح أعطال وإضافة آلات جديدة إليه.


:download:

*فراشة نابولا" تلتهب في الفضاء.. وتثير دهشة "ناسا"​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر رائع يا كوكى

دائما يقولون بانه في مجموعات

متعددة من الكواكب والمجموعات الشمسية

لاكن نتسأل هل من المعقول وجود انواع اخرى من الاحياء

شكرا كوكى


----------



## ارووجة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

وااو شكله روووعة
ميرسي الك عالخبر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sara A (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رائع*
*ميرسى كتير سويتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز وراااائع شكرا جدا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد رااااااااااااائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر
كتييييييييير بهتم اعرف الاخبار دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا الصورة جميلة جدا

وشكرا للرب على التقنيات العالية الموجودة عنا اليوم

ميرسي الك يا كوكي الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> خبر رائع يا كوكى
> 
> دائما يقولون بانه في مجموعات
> 
> ...



*ثانكس كليمو لمشاركتك الرائعه​*


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر جميل يا كوكى *
*واستمتعت اكتير بقرائتة*
*واحلى تقييم الك يا استاذتنا الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميلة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> وااو شكله روووعة
> ميرسي الك عالخبر
> ربنا يباركك



*ثانكس ارووجه لوجودك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع*
> *ميرسى كتير سويتى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*





النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميز وراااائع شكرا جدا​



*ميرسى كتير ساره والنهيسى لوجودكم الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> بجد رااااااااااااائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر
> كتييييييييير بهتم اعرف الاخبار دى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ثانكس يا عسل وكل الاخبار الجديده هتلاقيها هنا*
​


fouad78 قال:


> فعلا الصورة جميلة جدا
> 
> وشكرا للرب على التقنيات العالية الموجودة عنا اليوم
> 
> ميرسي الك يا كوكي الرب يباركك​


*ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد لمشاركتك الجميله*
​


just member قال:


> *خبر جميل يا كوكى *
> *واستمتعت اكتير بقرائتة*
> *واحلى تقييم الك يا استاذتنا الغالية*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميلة*​



*مبسوطه انك استمتعت بيه
وميرسى جدا لتقيمك ليا
ثانكس لمشاركتك الحلوة
*​


----------



## Tota Christ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا*​


----------



## mr.hima (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الواحد لما يبص للسماء بس يحس بعظمة ربنا وان في حد يخلق كل السماء دي مبالك اللي بعيد عننا مليوني سنة ضوئية 
موضوع جميل جداً ومعلومات حلوة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> *بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا*​





mr.hima قال:


> الواحد لما يبص للسماء بس يحس بعظمة ربنا وان في حد يخلق كل السماء دي مبالك اللي بعيد عننا مليوني سنة ضوئية
> موضوع جميل جداً ومعلومات حلوة​



*ميرسى كتير على تواجدكم الجميل

**Tota Christ*

*mr.hima*
​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد خبر جميل وجديد ..

عالم الفلك والفضاء ملئ بالأسرار الكثيرة التى لم تكتشف بعد ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد خبر جميل وجديد ..
> 
> عالم الفلك والفضاء ملئ بالأسرار الكثيرة التى لم تكتشف بعد ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*ثانكس يا مينا لمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------

